# new owner of a L5450



## new to Kubota (Aug 23, 2017)

New to the world of Kubota I have owned quite a few tractors and grew up on a farm, but never a loader tractor and never a 4wd, I recently purchased an L540 4wd with a Bf100 loader with 1500 original hours and yes the hour meter and tach work I bought it from my neighbor who used it about 6 hours a year to mow his horse pasture any way the 4wd doesn't work you can feel it go into 4wd when I move the lever but nothing ive been doing some reading online and found a couple of post about a roll pin in the front drive shaft that breaks. I was also wanting some info on how to remove the loader I would like to change all the fluids and power wash the engine compartment and just make everything how it should be ive used it to bushhog and it runs great I got a pretty good deal on it I paid 5000 for the tractor a john deer bushhog and a hyd back blade thanks for the heip im sure ill have lots more questions as I go on.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

The first way to check is to put a jack stand on one side of the front axle. One tire and wheel will be in the air and the other one will be setting on the ground. With the engine off, grab the tire in the air see if it turns with the 4 wheel drive locked in. The tire should not rotate, pop the 4 wheel drive out of gear and the tire should rotate.
If the tire rotated with it in gear, there is a shield under the tractor covering the drive shaft for the 4 wheel drive. After removing the shield check to see if the shaft is turning while turning the tire. If shaft is not turning and tire is problem is in the front axle area.
If the shaft is turning with 4 wheel locked in then the problem is in the shifting area. Hope this helps. Let me know how you make out


----------

